# Helpful tip for Tombstones



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a great [email protected] I have some larger tombstones that the original stakes don't hold very well, especially in the wind. Thanks Blackfog!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

And if you don't have bases like your tobmstones have you can just hot glue 2 (even 1) small piece of pvc to the back of the tombstone, pound a small rod/dowel into the ground and then slide the pvc over the dowel.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The candles over the anchor dowels is pure genius!*


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I found it easier to put the pvc through the base then to try to dig it in the actual stone and I was afraid I would dig it through the stone and ruin it. I wanted to put candles on either side anyway so it worked out perfectly.


----------



## RI Demon (Jun 16, 2011)

How did you get the written on them an how many sheets. You use thanks. An I'm at [email protected] Bob


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

For the tombstones I used 1 and a half inch foam from home depot. I then pick out a font that I liked and printed out the name and epitaph and placed it onto the stone and taped it down. Then I used an X-Acto knife and carved the letters out on a slight angle and dug it out a bit with a toothpick. It took time cause I do not have a dremel tool. Terra also has a great how to video that I watched and found it very helpful!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

blackfog said:


> For the tombstones I used 1 and a half inch foam from home depot. I then pick out a font that I liked and printed out the name and epitaph and placed it onto the stone and taped it down. Then I used an X-Acto knife and carved the letters out on a slight angle and dug it out a bit with a toothpick. It took time cause I do not have a dremel tool. Terra also has a great how to video that I watched and found it very helpful!


I saw Terra's video (several actually--great stuff!), and your comment above, but other than the foam at Lowe's or Home Depot, does anyone have a good source for styrofoam? Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

GodOfThunder said:


> I saw Terra's video (several actually--great stuff!), and your comment above, but other than the foam at Lowe's or Home Depot, does anyone have a good source for styrofoam? Thanks!


I check craigslist and Freecycle for things like that, but mostly it's just been dumb luck finding similar styro. I did find some marine/dock styro (it's HUGE 12 x 4 foot heavy pieces of the white beaded stuff) at one point on the side of the road, but that stuff is much more difficult to carve since the beads tend to pop out and sawing it is a nightmare... messy styro all over the yard. 

The problem is that the big box hardware stores are the only places that will carry/sell to Joe Shmoe on the street, and they only carry thicknesses up to 3/4 inch. I have NEVER seen the 1-2 inch thicknesses in Texas, and I've looked. You may be able to order some but it would have to be a bulk order and I'm not even sure they'd do that.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I check craigslist and Freecycle for things like that, but mostly it's just been dumb luck finding similar styro. I did find some marine/dock styro (it's HUGE 12 x 4 foot heavy pieces of the white beaded stuff) at one point on the side of the road, but that stuff is much more difficult to carve since the beads tend to pop out and sawing it is a nightmare... messy styro all over the yard.
> 
> The problem is that the big box hardware stores are the only places that will carry/sell to Joe Shmoe on the street, and they only carry thicknesses up to 3/4 inch. I have NEVER seen the 1-2 inch thicknesses in Texas, and I've looked. You may be able to order some but it would have to be a bulk order and I'm not even sure they'd do that.


That validates what I was thinking too--good to know I'm not the only one struggling with finding this as a material! I've struck out at Lowe's and home Depot and have had to alter plans to use multiple layers which, in the interest of time this year, is problematic (why didn't I start on this in February!! Won't make that mistake again...) 

I'll improvise with various materials then to augment my styro and insulation. Thanks for the response!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

GodOfThunder said:


> That validates what I was thinking too--good to know I'm not the only one struggling with finding this as a material! I've struck out at Lowe's and home Depot and have had to alter plans to use multiple layers which, in the interest of time this year, is problematic (why didn't I start on this in February!! Won't make that mistake again...)
> 
> I'll improvise with various materials then to augment my styro and insulation. Thanks for the response!


Interesting. Here in the beehive state we have 8X4 sheets up to 2" thick. You guys are getting ripped off. Tell mr. Lowe that you can get it in other states, now order it up partner!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

GodOfThunder said:


> That validates what I was thinking too--good to know I'm not the only one struggling with finding this as a material! I've struck out at Lowe's and home Depot and have had to alter plans to use multiple layers which, in the interest of time this year, is problematic (why didn't I start on this in February!! Won't make that mistake again...)
> 
> I'll improvise with various materials then to augment my styro and insulation. Thanks for the response!


Can't get them that thick here in Florida, either. Not any of my stores anyway.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I lived out in CA for a while and now down here in MS. They had them at the Home Depot and Lowes when we lived in MD and VA. But if you live anywhere remotely warm year round they won't sell the thicker foam sheets. The warmer the weather, the thinner the insulation sheets available. It stinks. I've often debated on taking a weekend or day trip north to pick some up and haul them home. (thank goodness for the 8ft truck bed) 

I'm wondering if I can modify some old tombstones and have a better base for them so they don't blow away.


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

For you wimps in warm weather states, I wonder if they'd special order the 2" stuff for you. ;}


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

rckymtnmom said:


> For you wimps in warm weather states, I wonder if they'd special order the 2" stuff for you. ;}


Probably the colder states have the thicker stuff.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

i have been inbedding a 3/4" pvc pipe in my tombstones sabdwiching 2 pieces together with a channel for pip i glue them in with sprayfoam then pound a 2' piece of rebar 1' into ground i have had then stay up unhurt in half a dozen strong storms rebar come out easy stones just slip off. the rebar is at home depot about 1.50 each i think already cut


----------



## sequens_vitae_mortem (Oct 13, 2010)

After the horror of having holes break into my tombstones from strong winds last year, I decided to get that white beaded stuff and cut the shapes of my tombstones out of it, then I got the 1/2" wooden dowels at Home Depot and used the Dremel tool to make channels for them in the new styro, leaving about three-four inches at the bottom to insert in the ground. Then, I glued everything together with styrofoam liquid nails, covered the cracks with DryLok, and repainted everything. I just put them out today, and they are MUCH sturdier than they were last year . . . Even in the high winds we're having.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I just hot glued heavy duty velcro to the back of the tombstones and velcroed it to bamboo garden stakes. This worked fine last year but I Gorilla Glued the velcro on and some of it ripped off. The hot glue seems to be holding better. I was in a rush, otherwise I would have used liquid nails. However, the OP's technique is one of the best ones I've seen that makes it both attractive and utilitarian.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I've had success with gluing PVC pipes to the back of the tombstones and then put stakes in the ground. The tombstones will slip right over the stakes and hold them up. When you want to take them in, just slip them back off. Easy on - off.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I have some store bought tombstones. I took the left over pvc scraps from my cemetery fence and duct taped them to the back, then shoved some dowel rods and old golf club shafts into the great. Cheap and effective.


----------



## sequens_vitae_mortem (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess my challenge was that I wanted my tombstones to be smooth on the back and front so it looks like they are actually standing there on their own with the appearance of no support in front or back, so I made my task just a little bit more complicated. I will post some pictures as soon as it quits raining so I can put some of the black lights out. I'm too scared to have them out in the rain! 

I would definitely use the OP's technique if my stones had bases. For next year, I'm thinking I'm going to have an "older" and "newer" side of the cemetery . . . similar to designs you would see in older cemeteries, where some sections are decades older than others. I am thinking about utilizing the candles, and I will probably utilize some vases on the sides as well.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I did the velcro and thin bamboo stakes because I already have enough storage issues. Gluing PVC, even 1/2" PVC, on the back of the tombstone almost doubles the thickness needed to store it if you stack them.


----------

